# RTA Map Center -- Support >  Changing the numbers of route markers

## mac

Hi,

Can anyone help? I am trying to use the fantastic mapping tool in map centre but am struggling with the marker number which appear on the left hand side. I have added a couple of end locations which I have then deleted, consquently I now find that new routes that I save are out of sync number wise which means i cannot view the whole trip. There's probably a simple solution which I have missed!

Thanks in advance

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

The numbers are not important -- they are listed numerically in the order you add them, but you can still create routes based on their location.

I'm not sure I understand what your exact issue is -- *but you might find this thread helpful,* where other newbie road trip mappers have used the way point system to create custom maps!

Mark

----------

